# RC-5 Infrared Remote Compatible with Canon 5Dlll



## PikkieChick (Feb 20, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the RC-5 Infrared Remote is compatible with Canon 5Dlll ?


----------



## philmoz (Feb 20, 2014)

According to this page from Canon it is.
http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/8201360100.html

Phil.


----------



## PikkieChick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Phil - I could only find info about it working with the 5D11, much appreciated !


----------

